# Rescue rodents and a rabbit homes required!



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Rodents looking for homes at Rhydowen Rodent Refuge, West Wales but rehome to other areas as long as homes can be checked, transport arrange and most importantly that the animal(s) are happy to travel.

Please get in touch at [email protected] - Email is preferred but contact numbers can be found on our website: www.rhydowenrodentrefuge.webs.com

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Rhydowenrodentrefuge

And now also on Twitter @rhydowenrodents: www.twitter.com/Rhydowenrodents

Rats: We are currently full to bursting with rats and are unable to take in any animals until some have been homed. We have some lovely same sex pairs and small groups of ideal first time rats, as long as adopters have done their research on rat care. Happy to offer advice to new owners so please get in touch. We will also have some castrated males in the coming weeks so they can be adopted to live with female rats.

Are you an experienced rat mummy or daddy? Do you have oodles of patience? The rats from the shedrats rescue (28 rats living in a mixed sex group) mentioned above need experienced homes.

Update on the shedrats: Many of the 49 have been homed but there are still 13 here, males and females. As these rats are a challenge, although a rewarding one, we have a Facebook support group set up for the owners to offer each other advice on progress and what works to help make these rats as happy as possible. They love other rats and need to live with other rats. So homes with other confident rats is essential. A wheel is also a must!

Guinea pigs: Two castrated males. One living singularly and looking for female companionship. One is currently living with two young tricoloured females.

Degus: We also have a trio of female degus (possibly being joined by a lone female soon) and a family group of five male degus. To be homed in their groups or as pairs/trios. As with all degus large all metal caging is a must, as is a large solid wheel, preferably metal. All friendly and super inquisitive.

Gerbils: Two lovely grey agouti sisters, approx 1.5 years of age, well handled since a young age and looking for a large tank style home with plenty of digging opportunities. Ideal first gerbils.

Mice: Two female mice, estimated at a year old, friendly but extremely busy so not cuddly pets. Very active so will need a large cage, min. Savic ruffy size but preferably a Savic Freddy size with lots of ropes, wheel, toys etc.

We have a single chocolate rex spayed female rabbit (also fully vaccinated) in foster care in the Cardiff area. Her name in Saturday and she is looking for a home with a castrated male for company. Age unknown but thought to be around 3 years.


----------

